# Looking at a used 2007 q7..what to look for



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

The vehicle is a stripper....cloth interior, no sunroof, no bells and whistles. We need something with third row and this car fits the bill. It only has 30,000 on it. It is the 3.6 with tip. Any help is appreciated. It is for my wife and she currently has a 2006 a3 6 speed, no sunroof and no bells and whistles either.

What should I expect to pay for a q7 with that package


----------

